# Better not let anyone call it treason!!!!!



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Ex-Obama Official Suggests 'Military Coup' Against Trump

Guess anything is ok if you're female and a liberal and you don't get what you want.

Think this would call for Hanging Judge Parker (US District Judge for the Western District of Arkansas and the Indian Nations)


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess when you are a fat, . . . ugly, . . . liberal, . . . with the IQ of a road killed toad, . . . 

Then her comments would make sense.

Otherwise, . . . toss her in the clink.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Idiot fascist lefties as always have no clue as to what they are saying. I am astounded that these fools actually think that the military would support their treasonous ways. Out of touch with reality to say the least.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Just remember burt lancaster in Seven Days in May


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Is anyone really surprised? Do we not remember the speech Obama gave only a few months ago when he advocated the military to stand up to (*see overthrow) Trump.

Can you imagine the firestorm if anyone had suggested overthrowing the Obama admin?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Is anyone really surprised? Do we not remember the speech Obama gave only a few months ago when he advocated the military to stand up to (*see overthrow) Trump.
> 
> Can you imagine the firestorm if anyone had suggested overthrowing the Obama admin?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Trump has his guy in as the new head of the FCC. Once Sessions gets in, the two together will hopefully start holding the media and lefty nutjob accountable for inciting violence and not providing news "in the best interest of the public" when it comes from the FCC.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Liberalism is a hypocritical double standard that always produces the opposite the stated intent.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Recall when they left went nuts over limbaugh hoping obama would fail at one of missions? My God I thought they were going to try and ban talk radio over that (oh wait they actually said that).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Is anyone really surprised? Do we not remember the speech Obama gave only a few months ago when he advocated the military to stand up to (*see overthrow) Trump.
> 
> Can you imagine the firestorm if anyone had suggested overthrowing the Obama admin?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


And don't forget, Obama replaced a whole lot of the higher ranking military with his own people. The new SecDef will have his hands full sorting out that mess.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

We need to revert to completely lawful punishments for a few of these folks.

It would only take two to start to get things turned around.

Charge the idiot with treason...life sentence...hard labor.

Bergdahl...firing squad...blindfold...last cigarette...the whole bit.

Video on demand....

People would maybe start to think about the consequences of their words and actions.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"I, (state name of enlistee), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
Sworn on 22Jan1989. No expiration date.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, if she does get the firing squad for her treason, don't shoot her in the brain. In her case, it's not a vital organ.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> "I, (state name of enlistee), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
> Sworn on 22Jan1989. No expiration date.


Jan 2, 1968. Coral Gables, Florida.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Jan 2, 1968. Coral Gables, Florida.


Great Lakes Illinois.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> "I, (state name of enlistee), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."
> Sworn on 22Jan1989. No expiration date.





rice paddy daddy said:


> Jan 2, 1968. Coral Gables, Florida.


July 6, 1978. Columbia, SC.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

They may sound preposterous but, they mean it. A warning was given long ago that went largely unheeded by the general population.

None Dare Call It Treason - June 1, 1964
by John A. Stormer

None Dare Call It Treason is a careful compilation of facts from hundreds of Congressional investigations of communism and dozens of authoritative books on the communist-socialist conspiracy to enslave America. It dissects the failures of the Eisenhower Administration just as effectively as it details the blunders of Roosevelt, Truman, Kennedy and Johnson. It documents the concurrent decay in America's schools, churches, and press which has conditioned the American people to accept 20 years of retreat in the face of the communist enemy. You won't finish None Dare Call It Treason without concluding that America is in serious trouble.

Read online
https://www.scribd.com/doc/52165577/None-Dare-Call-It-Treason-John-Stormer-1964

Downloads
https://archive.org/details/StormerJohnNoneDareCallItTreason

Buy online. on average about $8.00
https://www.amazon.com/None-Dare-Call-Treason-Stormer/dp/0914053116

"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. But it cannot survive treason from within", stated Marcus Tullius Cicero.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Great Lakes Illinois.


September 1968 Kingston Rhode Island


----------

